# Grafikkarte verlangt zusätzliche Stromzufuhr!?



## Carndret (23. Januar 2006)

Meine Grafikkarte (NVIDIA Geforce 6600GT PCI-E) meldet sich in letzter Zeit immer mal mit einem kleinen Fester. Dort steht:

"Die NVIDIA-Systemüberwachung meldet, dass die NVIDIA-betriebene Grafikkarte nicht ausreichend mit Leistung versorgt wird."

"Zum Schutz vor Hardwareschäden und vor Systemausfällen wurde die Leistungsfähigkeit des Grafikprozessors auf ein Niveau verringert, das weiterhin einen sicheren Betrieb ermöglicht."

und als Fehlerbehebung bietet es folgendes an:

"Um das Problem zu beheben, stellen Sie sicher, dass das zusätzliche Anschlusskabel an der NVIDIA-Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist. Dieser Anschluss ist erforderlich. Ist er nicht vorhanden, kann das System geschädigt werden. Vollständige Hinweise finden Sie im Benutzerhandbuch. Darüber hinaus muss das Netzgerät des Computers genügend Leistung für alle Peripheriegeräte sowie für diesen zusätzlichen Anschluss zur Verfügung stellen können"

Mein Board ist ein Asus A8N SLI, mit dieser einen GK drauf. Als die Meldung zum ersten Mal kam hab ich einfach dieses Kabel zur zusätzlichen Stromversorgung (EZ-Plug) eingesteckt, dann war mal kurz Ruhe und jetzt kommt der Fehler immer mal wieder - aber eben nicht regelmäßig.
Als ich den PC vor fast einem Jahr gekauft hatte kam so eine Fehlermeldung nie. Erst nach etwas einem halben Jahr fing es an.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung an was das liegen könnte


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Januar 2006)

Also wenn das zusätzliche Kabel zur Stromversorgung richtig mit dem NT verbunden ist, und diese Fehlermeldung trotzdem immerwieder mal kommt, würde ich vermuten dass dein Netzteil auf dem Anschluss zu wenig Ampere hat.
Ich würde mal nachlesen wieviel Ampere die Grafikkarte benötigt, und wieviel das Netzteil auf diesem Anschluss zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## Carndret (23. Januar 2006)

Was heißt auf DEM Anschluss? Liefern die Stromstecker verschiedene Leistung, oder wie war das gemeint?


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Januar 2006)

Carndret hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was heißt auf DEM Anschluss? Liefern die Stromstecker verschiedene Leistung, oder wie war das gemeint?


Verschiedene Spannungen haben bei Netzteilen auch verschiedene Stromstärken, und ich weis, aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich nurnoch Notebooks nutze, jetzt spontan nicht wieviel Volt die zusätzliche Stromversorgung einer Grafikkarte hat.

Edit: Natürlich haben jetzt die selben Steckertypen immer die selbe Stromstärke an einem netzteil, also da wird CD Laufwerk A nicht weniger Leistung zur verfügung stehen als CD Laufwerk B.
Wohl aber mehr als auf einem Floppyanschluss


----------



## Caliterra (24. Januar 2006)

Das was Ihr meint ist die Spannung (V) und nicht der Strom (A), die Spannung wird gleich sein aber der Strom ist je nach Verbraucher unterschiedlich. Ich würde mal auf die Leistung des Netzteils tippen (VA = Watt). Wieviel Watt hatt das Netzteil? 

Hier ist ne Seite wo man den Energieverbrauch mal überschlagen und vergleichen kann.

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/energieverbrauch.html

Ansonsten, wenn möglich mal mit dem Messgerät nachmessen ob die Spannung unter Last zusammen bricht.

Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft mal die Grafikkarte austauschen um einen Defekt auszuschliessen.


----------



## Radhad (26. Januar 2006)

Strom? Strom? Stromstärke wird in A angegeben, nicht Strom! *so viel ET / Physik Grundwissen sollte man doch wissen*

Also, hatte auch ne 6600GT, ist abgeraucht wie viele andere, da der Standard-Kühlerr mist ist.. Was hast du für ein Netzteil? Wieviel Watt? Und Wieviel schafft es effektiv? (Bei guten Netzteilen steht beides drauf, z.B. 350W & Effektiv 330W). Dann schreib mal auf, welche Komponenten du alle in deinem PC hast.

Achja: Stromstecker an der Grafikkarte mal überprüft? Die brauch einen 4-Pol Kabelstrang für sich alleine! Falls es das nicht ist, s.o. 


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Carndret (26. Januar 2006)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Strom? Strom? Stromstärke wird in A angegeben, nicht Strom! *so viel ET / Physik Grundwissen sollte man doch wissen*


Häää? An wen war das denn jetzt gerichtet   

Mein Tower ist von Arctic Cooling (http://www.arctic-cooling.com/deu/pc_case2.php?idx=4) und bei denen auf der Seite steht folgendes:
Our PSU provides 450 Watt max. power for a short time and 350 Watt continuously.
[...] Numerous in house and independant tests have proven that today's PC consumes at most 230 Watt (P4 3.8 GHz, Geforce 6800 Ultra). 
Soviel dazu.
Ich hab ein Asus A8N SLI Deluxe Board eine Audigy ZS2 Soundkarte und eine KNC1 DVB-S TV-Karte, Ein DVD Laufwerk und eine Festplatte drin.
Auf der Grafikkarte ist ein Zalmanlüfter drauf der mit 6V läuft und zusätzlich habe ich die zwei Gehäuselüfter ausgesteckt.


----------



## Caliterra (26. Januar 2006)

> Zitat von Radhad
> Strom? Strom? Stromstärke wird in A angegeben, nicht Strom! *so viel ET / Physik Grundwissen sollte man doch wissen*



Quelle: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/grd/0110203.htm

*Formelzeichen*
Das Formelzeichen des *elektrischen Stroms bzw. der elektrischen Stromstärke* ist das große I.

*Maßeinheit*
Die gesetzliche Grundeinheit des elektrischen Stroms ist 1 Ampere (A). Normalerweise liegen die Stromwerte in der Elektronik zwischen einigen Mikroampere (µA) und mehreren Ampere (A).

Ich glaube jetzt hast Du´s begriffen, dass das ein Synonym ist, das einhergeht mit der Stromstärke.


----------



## Carndret (27. Januar 2006)

Im Benutzerhandbuch vom Asus Board steht außerdem noch drin, was man für ein Netzteil braucht damit alles läuft, und da steht:

AMD 3500+ , 2x 6600GT, 2x RAM, 2xHDD, 1x DVD, 1x PCI Card, 3x USB Device benötigen ein Netzteil mit >=350W.

Da ich nur eine Grafikkarte drin habe und darfür nur eine PCI TV Karte mehr, sollte das doch eigentlich laufen. Wäre wirklich doof wenns am Netzteil liegt, da der Tower damit verbunden ist.


----------

